# Third eye



## larryc (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a novice at pen making and am soaking up all the videos and tutorials I can. Some of the videos are great and some are so so. One of the drawbacks of many of the videos is that the camera is mounted somewhere and it stays there and/or it is mounted on the side of the lathe away from the turner.

I came across the Third Eye camera (http://www.hammacher.com/publish/76...63&cm_ite=Hammacher+Schlemmer&cm_cat=1511450#) and was wondering if anyone has tried it?


----------



## gketell (Feb 3, 2010)

The quality of video that would put out is very very low.  Have you looked at the vholdr?  You can get them in HD and they can be worn on a baseball cap.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 3, 2010)

I have thought about doing something like that.  One thing that the camera person needs to be very aware of when shooting is to treat their neck/head like a tripod and really concentrate on not making any unnecessary movements.  You would be amazed at how much you actually move your head during the course of normal activities/discussion and watching the video will quickly make the viewer seasick.

If you can keep your head steady and sight correctly then it would make for a great POV perspective.


----------

